# Which Kimber should I get?



## blueflag (Jul 11, 2012)

I am wanting to splurge a little for myself. Got back from a deployment to Afghan. a couple of months ago. Our PLT call sign...Kimber. I'm wanting to carry this piece. (Not sure if I want to engrave it? I think it would be cool and unique to have an eagle globe anchor on the slide) I have been looking at a lot of different kimbers. Mostly the Ultra's..... CDP, crimson, TLE, Covert, Tactical, Desert Warrior....so please let me know.

Oh and one more thing...No haters. Don't be an immature wenis head and down talk Kimber. You can most certainly suggest something else, but I would prefer to stay on the Kimber *cough* it was our call sign *cough* Thanks guys.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For carry I really liked the CDP line, but I would take a Compact over an Ultra any dayof the week. Also take a look at the Super Carry and Super Carry HD line. 

There's also the Warrior and Desert Warrior which were similar to the Det1 Kimbers.

If your going to go with the engraving, maybe a TLE Pro? That way you're not paying for refinishing after the engraving.

Now all that being said, if I wee to go out and buy a Kimber tomorrow, it would be a Super Carry Pro HD.

Don't forget to check out the Kimber store foe the wooden EGA grislps or contact VZ Grips about a custom order.


SEMPER FI! And welcome home.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*My gift to me*


















I have nothing good to add to the which Kimber to buy, I think it is kind of a silly reason to get this brand (Silly as in I kind of like it). I got this Colt as a gift to myself for getting out of the Corps and my Squadron had both sides engraved I would suggest seeing how much it would be to have Kimber put your unit's name or motto on the opposite side of the slide as the Kimber. Or like VAMarine said you could get some awesome grips for it.


----------



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

IMO - The Kimber Super Carry Custom HD would be the one that "I" would choose out of the Kimber line if "I" would want to get a Kimber.


----------



## blueflag (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. I especially like those pics of that colt. Very nice indeed. Keep um comin' guys.


----------

